# Mendelssohn violin concerto



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Which soloist is your favorite?

I have the following:

Itzhak Perlman
Sarah Chang
Nicola Benedetti
Anne-Sophie Mutter

I found Perlman is my favorite in terms his phrasing and emotions. 

Mutter is good with her phrasing, it is like listening to a story. However, it lacks the depth that Perlman presents. Benedetti has a better articulation than Mutter. Chang was young when she did the recording and needs time to develop her articulation. Maybe she is better now.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I prefer Itzhak Perlman. I have a wonderful 3-CD set, "Itzhak Perlman: Great Romantic Concertos." It has the Mendelssohn and many other Romantic concertos (well, that was probably obvious anyway from the title of the CD set). Highly recommended!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try the Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch/Boston Symphony performance. Dazzling!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

For quite some time, I have preferred both the excellent Stern/Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra recording from 1959, and the very fine debut performance of Pinchas Zuckerman with Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

At the moment I find the version by my fellow country(wo)man, Nicola Benedetti, ticks most of the boxes for me.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

There is only one soloist for me who can perform this beautiful Violin Concerto. Joshua Bell


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer Itzhak Perlman , such a style in playing!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I prefer Itzhak Perlman , such a style in playing!


Yes, he has lots of romantic flair! His playing makes me think of the great 19th-century violinists like Paganini and Joachim.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Yes, he has lots of romantic flair! His playing makes me think of the great 19th-century violinists like Paganini and Joachim.


That's the right phrase, thank you.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Try the Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch/Boston Symphony performance. Dazzling!


Nothing more needs to be said!

V


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Grumiaux and Szeryng for me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Daniel Hope/DG has some unique traits. Also, it´s the original version
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Dec07/Mendelssohn_Hope_4776634.htm

The old Gitlis is also a favourite of mine.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Nothing more needs to be said!
> 
> V


That one is a real classic. Definitive for me!


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Campoli-Adrian Boult. My all time favorite.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Hilary Hahn/Marek Janowski/Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra is a nice reading, very urban and quick-paced. I've heard many, _many_ recordings of the piece and I think that most violinists can deliver a decent performance of it. It's such a standard piece, feels like everyone's done it at least once...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Janspe said:


> Hilary Hahn/Marek Janowski/Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra is a nice reading, very urban and quick-paced. I've heard many, _many_ recordings of the piece and I think that most violinists can deliver a decent performance of it. It's such a standard piece, feels like everyone's done it at least once...


Just like real life, been there done that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Zino Francescatti made a great recording of the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto.

It should be mentioned on this thread.

For you younger members who haven't heard of this great mid 20th century French violinist, look him up!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Grumiaux and Szeryng for me.


I will check these out, thanks.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I love Nadia Salerno-Sonnenberg's almost brutal handling of it. Really wonderful.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Try the Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch/Boston Symphony performance. Dazzling!


Just got this SACD, will hear it tonight.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Just got this SACD, will hear it tonight.


Good! What else is on the CD?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mendelssohn and Beethoven violin concertos. Mine is a SACD and both recordings are done in the 1950's. Made in Austria - rare find.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Mendelssohn and Beethoven violin concertos. Mine is a SACD and both recordings are done in the 1950's. Made in Austria - rare find.


The Beethoven is also with Munch/BSO. This was the performance I learned the piece from.

Speaking of Heifetz: There's also great performances of Bruch 1, Bruch's Scottish Fantasy, Glazunov, Vieuxtemps 5 and Sibelius. Have you heard any of them?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am learning to listen to Vieutemps. Would like to gain some insights from others on this board on how to approach them. What angle of appreciation do you focus on? What aspect of the concertos make Vieutemps unique?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Hilary Hahn/Oslo Philharmonic - great performance, high quality sound, and an awesome coupling with the Shostakovich VC.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Just got this SACD, will hear it tonight.


Was it very expensive?
( If I may be so bold?)


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I listened to Heifetz with CSO last night. His playing was sharp and well controlled. Lots of details on fast passages. The violin was sweet, may be too sweet when compared to Perlman. I like how the CSO backed up the soloist especially the woodwind, solid and distinct. However, Perlman seemed to have a greyer tone especially on the slow movement,which I like. This could be the violin he used.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Was it very expensive?
> ( If I may be so bold?)


Not very expensive from Amazon.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Heifetz with Munch or Beecham - both terrifically played.

Mutter / Karajan

Kennedy 

Menuhin / Furtwangler

The recordings of this wonderful work are endless.


----------



## shostythesnowman (Nov 19, 2016)

I haven't heard the Jascha/Heifitz recording mentioned above but for pure kindness to the senses
I think Itzhak Perlmans is the best.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Every violinist worth their bow hairs has recorded this. It's great music, Mendelssohn at his best, with a meltingly lovely slow movement. There are a gazillion versions and one has to try to make a bad recording.
Heifetz is to fast. It's all about Jascha and nothing about Felix. Still, it is enjoyable. I grew up with Stern and I won't claim it as 'definitive' but it works for me. I also have Michael Rabin, Hillary Hahn, Perlman, Chung, Oistrakh, Milstein...take your pick


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heifetz is not too fast. Let's not confuse speed with passion.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

His tempo is good. It does not feel rushed. It added "life" to the music.


----------

